# Excel: werte aus Zellen addieren



## olitheis (6 März 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir in Excel eine Art Baukasten erstellt zum Zusammenstellen vom Buskomponenten. In diesen Fall hier geht es um Beckhoff EtherCAT Komponenten. Ich habe 30 Zellen mit Dropdown Auswahlen erstellt, aus denen ich die einzelnen Klemmen aussuchen kann (KL1002, KL1408, KL3404...). So, am ende habe ich dann den Feldbusknoten mit Koppler und all den verwendeten Klemmen zusammengestellt. Jetzt mochte ich noch folgendes ausgeben: 1. Gesamtbreite des Knotens (alle ausgewählen Klemmen), 2. K-Bus Belastung aller ausgewählten Klemmen. 
Beispiel: ich habe jetzt einen Knoten zusammengestellt mit einem BK1120 und insges. 13 KL Klemmen. An hand dieser Auswahl möchte ich jetzt die Breite von 50mm (koppler) + 13 x 12mm (Klemmen) Ausgeben und der K-Bus Strom soll errechnet werden, der ja für jede Klemme unterschiedlich ist. Wie kann ich diese Berechnungen jetzt durchführen? Es muss also erkannt werden, wie viele Klemmen verwendet wurden, und daraus die Breite und der Strom errechnet werden.

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 März 2009)

Wie lädst du denn die Daten in dein Dropdown Feld? Aus einem Tabellenbereich?
Dann könntest du in einer Spalte hinter den Bauteilnamen, Spalten für Breite und Strom anfügen und die Daten dort eintragen.

In deiner Rackkonfiguration lädst du dann mitttels SVERWEIS die Baugruppendaten der ausgewählten Gruppe. 
An einer anderen Stelle dann entsprechend die Summe bilden.


----------



## olitheis (6 März 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
die Daten kommen aus einem Tabellenbereich. 
Ok, ich trage die Daten entsprechend ein für Strom und Breite. Aber jetzt mußt Du mir noch etwas unter die Arme greifen, denn mit SVERWEIS habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet.
Kannst Du mir evtl. ein Beispiel für die Formel geben? Es sollen ja nur die addiert werden, die eingetragen bzw. benutzt werden. Da hängts noch ein wenig bei mir. Ich könnte Dir mal ein
Beispiel zuschicken. 
Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 März 2009)

Ich habe mal ein Beispiel angehängt.
In Zelle C2 steht z.B.:
=SVERWEIS(B2;$A$27:$B$35;2;0)

Das heißt:
Nehme den Wert aus B2, suche diesen im Bereich A27-B35, und wenn gefunden nehme den Wert aus Spalte 2.


----------



## olitheis (6 März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------

